# Poker Food?



## jkath (Mar 25, 2005)

I need some ideas for Poker food.






My husband started having a monthly poker game here, and for the first game, I just made a quickie mix (you know, chex, pretzels, m&m's, popcorn) since it was last moment. 
Anyway, for next week's game, I'd like to have something good for the guys to eat. It must be finger food (who uses forks at poker?) and can't have any greasiness to it (yucky cards!)

Help!
(buckytom, surely you'll have something up your sleeve!)


----------



## Lugaru (Mar 25, 2005)

As a fan of both the game and finger foods in general:

Sandwiches are the classic gaming food. I mean they where created to be held in one hand while you held your cards in the other. My current favorite is to do slices of breaded buffalo chicken breast with some blue cheese chunks, lotsa salad in the sandwich and toasted bread. Bacon optional. 

Another good idea is an "ultimate" bean dip which is only as greasy as the tostadas you use (and you should be fine if you use baked tortilla chips). Mix black beans and pintos (I use a 13oz can of each) into a large pan and give them a nice frying without mashing. Basically both kinds of beans will be very visible. Add about 4 oz of shredded cheese (sargentos mexican blend is good but avoid the "taco" blend, couldent be worse), about a cup of "La costena" hot salsa or else any spicier salsa you can find. Once thickened a little add a thinnish layer of sour cream, another layer of salsa and the rest (about another 4 oz) of shredded cheese. It's a very "american" bean dip but it's sooooo goooooood.


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 25, 2005)

jkath, here is a recipe that I posted under appetizers. 


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?p=98712#post98712


----------



## buckytom (Mar 25, 2005)

ok, well, it's very sweet of you jkath to try to make your hubby's game more enjoyable, but serious card players do nothing else besides drink, smoke, and lie when playing cards. food is a nice addition, but it is usually consumed in the beginning, while waiting for all of the players to arrive (and to fill the gut to hold off the effects of alcohol. nothing like a drunk pigeon to loot), and during breaks in the game.
a favorite standard at games is sausage and peppers/onions on portugese rolls, or meatball heroes. always have extra sauce on the side, and plenty of napkins. you are quite right about the cards getting gooey. 
if you want something different, try a thai food night. beef and chicken satee', steamed thai dumplings and spring rolls, and singha beer.
or you could go all american, and make mini burgers, stuffed with blue or cheddar cheeses, topped with sauteed onions and ketchup on dinner rolls, and pigs in the blanket, served with bud or coors.
good irish gaming fare would be slices of cheddar cheese on stone ground wheat crackers, with chopped raw onions and spicy brown mustard (gulden's, or coleman's). also, irish smoked salmon, on crackers, with a spreadable cheese like boursin or a soft port cheddar, and the raw onions. serve with guiness, harp, and magners cider.
i'll try to think of more later jkath...


----------



## Maidrite (Mar 25, 2005)

Veggie trays work well you also might want to check with MJ  Pizza is always a great choice. Whatever you do keep it confined to two room= rest room and TV/poker room. Easier to keep clean this way!


----------



## jkath (Mar 26, 2005)

you are all wonderful!!! Thank you!


----------



## auntdot (Mar 26, 2005)

Let them eat chips!

Sorry y'all, just had to do it.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2005)

lol, marie auntdot-inette...


----------



## Maidrite (Mar 26, 2005)

you could send them out to the shed then who cares if it is clean LOL.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 26, 2005)

jkath, serve something on a stick - satay, corn dog, kabobs..


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 26, 2005)

Fondue? (Just an Idea) Vote 5 Stars for DC!!!  Atomic Jed!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2005)

hmmm, small fork like spears, alcohol, and gambling.
jed, you have obviously never played cards in new jersey....


----------



## auntdot (Mar 27, 2005)

Have to redeem myself for asking them to eat the poker chips.

How about an antipasto plate, but with every item served with a toothpick.

Pieces of cheese wrapped with salami or any other Italian meat, pieces of artichoke hearts, olives, prosciutto wrapped around asparagus spears and cut into bite size pieces, wrap some pepperoncinis with mortadella, the combinations are endless.

Next time you could make hamburgers and slice them into quarters.  And serve mini-franks cooked in some sort of sweet sauce, or with a nice mustard. Or barbacue sandwiches cut into finger food.

And the next time, oops, sorry, just thought about it.

Order pizza, go to a movie or a friend's house. 

The guys will get along just fine.

Trust me on this one.


----------



## jkath (Mar 28, 2005)

aunt dot, you are brilliant. (in case you didn't already know)
and Buckytom, after the last one, I wouldn't trust my husband with any sharp objects after 10pm....and the Crown Royal was empty.....


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 28, 2005)

What about Bucky's Buffalo Chicken Dip?

And I agree with Aunt Dot, too--let them fend for themselves and treat yourself to a night out! (You'll deserve it when you return home to the aftermath!  )


----------



## Maidrite (Mar 28, 2005)

Grunt pot lucky sandwiches are a big hit but then Jungle Juice is too!


----------



## abjcooking (Mar 28, 2005)

I love nights like those.  It gives me a chance to try out new recipes and then listen in to see if there are any responses.  Usually their judgement is a little impared though.  

It might be a little too messy depending on the crowd, but you could try cocktail sausages, cheese and spinach stuffed pastry pouches, or pinwheel sandwiches (made in wraps with mixture including cream cheese).  Dips are good because one dish feeds quite a few hungry guys.  I like the idea of antipasta on a stick.  I saw something like that on everyday italian.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 28, 2005)

maidrite, have you posted the recipe for jungle juice? if not, please do. i have heard of a few variations on it, from scoutmaster tea (like a fruity long island iced tea) to a bug-a-tini (bug juice and gin or vodka). what's yours?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 28, 2005)

I'd leave the poker players alone! They'll order something to eat and place bets on when the pie will arrive!


----------

